

Wufoo : A UI that Really Cares - unfoldedorigami
http://www.viget.com/inspire/wufoo-a-web-app-with-a-ui-that-really-cares/

======
simianstyle
The emotional state drop-down is a wonderful idea! Don't mind if I borrow that
for my contact forms :-)

------
m0nty
"A drop down menu that ignores corporate jargon, came to terms with the fact
there may actually be a flaw in THEIR system, and inquired about my emotional
state."

I think support forms should have an Eliza program built-in:

"I have a problem with my email." "So how do you feel about your problem with
email?" "Just fix the problem!" "Tell me more about fix the problem."

That aside, enquiring about my emotional state would annoy the hell out of me
:-}

------
derefr
It sort of feels like ALICE: it asks you questions it might not do anything
with, but you feel better for having answered them (i.e. "therapy.")

That brings to mind--is there anything similar to a web therapy service yet? I
imagine you could train a Jabberwacky bot to do it.

------
aykall
I think this is awesome but I'm not sure of how the majority would feel about
it, I'm afraid some will just think this is a waste of time. Given the number
of comments here I think I'm right...

------
laktek
Next craze in web forms I want to see is the emotional state. This could be
the next captcha.

Please don't overload the forms of your web apps. Add only the fields that
match to the context.

------
staunch
Similar thing from Xobni: [http://www.gaborcselle.com/blog/2008/01/three-
clever-xobni-f...](http://www.gaborcselle.com/blog/2008/01/three-clever-xobni-
features-13-are-you.html)

I imitated it and the feedback from it is the source of daily amusement for
me.

------
coffeeaddicted
Don't know about wufoo, but as nice as that blog looks, it does freeze my
browser (iceweasel) when I scroll the page. Even after it's loaded completely.
With opera it's even worse - it's getting so slow that the side is nearly
impossible to browse.

------
kuldeep_kap
Yes, go to admit that the UI of Wufoo and their forms is very cool thats the
main reason, I choose to use this service, but I wish they had send-to-email
option for their forms.

~~~
nextmoveone
They do! Idk if its free though, premium has it though.

------
r7000
Nothing like a rave review to help smooth over.. anything.

